# 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?



## Rausreißer (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo Swap Fans, 
ich habe eben gerade mit Stephan telefoniert.
Leider ist er zurzeit sehr eingespannt, so dass Er leider als Swapmaster ausfällt. Schade, aber vielleicht kann Er das ja mal nachholen.
Snoekbars hat sich schon in einem anderen Thread angeboten den Swapmaster zu machen.
Ich würde auch gern wieder mitbinden und ab der 7. Fliege an zu fluchen anfangen.|uhoh: 
Ab der 21. ist man dann aber Stolz wie Bommel. 

Mein Lieblingsthema wären Fischimitate. Was haltet Ihr davon? 

Gernot#h


----------



## snoekbaars (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

JawollJA!!!

Fischimitationen find' ich auch gut!!! #6

Also Freiwillige für das Amt des Swapmasters vor!
Wenn sich niemand anderes findet übernehme ich diese ausserordentliche Ehre!!

Ich bin also in jedem Falle dabei.:q

Alle die sich sonst noch dazugesellen wollen sollten vielleicht einplanen bis 14.KW FERTIG zu sein.
Ist'n konstruktiver Vorschlag, oddä?|rolleyes


----------



## xxxxxx (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hi

Ich bin mit einer Koppe dabei.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Ace (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

wäre gerne dabei aber Swapmaster möchte ich nicht machen.


----------



## davidpil (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

hi leute

knnt ihr mir noch kurz erklären was das is das "Swap"?


----------



## Rausreißer (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

oh David, das erklärt sich besser selber:

Du musst nur mit dem 1. Beitrag anfangen....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=59907

Gernot#h


----------



## davidpil (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

hey Gernot danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## vagabond82 (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin Jungs,
Wäre gerne mit von der Partie. Hab bei Medo die Geburten des letzten Swap´s in Augenschein genommen, der Hammer ! 

MfG Jan


----------



## Rausreißer (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

hey mensch Jan, #6 

Wie cool ist das denn :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## Rausreißer (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				davidpil schrieb:
			
		

> hey Gernot danke für die Aufklärung!



Hmm, als ich den Thread selber aufgerufen hatte waren alle meine Arcorbilder nicht sichtbar.

Nachdem ich mir die Bilder im Arcor Pia Acount nach login neu aufgerufen haben sind sie nun alle wieder da.
Guck mal an, wer da sein Säckel schnürt. 

R.R.#h


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Fischmuster find ich Endgeil. 
Wenn der Swap bis zweite Woche März laufen darf (Urlaub dazwischen) wäre ich sehr gerne wieder dabei #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin,

mitmachen gerne - Mastern leider keen Tied.

Also Mitmacher #h 

Gruss Stephan #6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

.....hmmmm....

da ich nicht in der Lage bin, mindestens drei gleiche Muster in Folge zu binden, lasse ich die Finger davon.....
Werde aber wieder mit Interesse diesem Thema beiwohnen :q 

@ Stephan

Mensch alte Tüddelbacke....... wie geit...... WIr müssen wohl mal dringend wieder #x


----------



## Ace (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Schade Vossi


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Also ich würde dann wie gesagt auch wieder


----------



## meyerlein (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin,

na dann mach ich mal den Swapmaster !
Ich mach mir nochmal ein Paar Gedanken und poste dann 
in den nächsten Tagen das Regelwerk, Termine etc.
Wäre schön, wenn sich noch einige beteiligen würden.

|wavey: Christian


----------



## snoekbaars (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Wunderbar!! #6#6

Master Christian .... wir harren Deiner Weisungen!!!



|jump:|jump:


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Schön Christian,

Klasse.#6 Welch weiser Entschluß |welcome: 

Dann warten wir mal auf den Masterplan.:q 

9 Leute sind es ja schon.

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Uwe (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hallo Leute,

wenn's nicht viel mehr Leute werden (mehr als 10 Fliegen schaff ich einfach nicht) bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## fly-martin (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hi

was meint Ihr eigentlich mit Fischchenimitationen? Gebt doch mal einige Beispiele....

Interresse hätt ich schon mal mitzumachen ... bin nur momentan beruflich stark eingespannt.


----------



## hauki (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Rege Teilnahme nach nur etwas über 24 Stunden - da rächt sich meine Absenz 

Wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, dann wär ich auch gern dabei. Der Terminplan ist zivil. Master, gib bitte "Bescheid".

@fly martin (et al): das Thema würde ich so interpretieren: gewünscht sind kleine Streamermuster die Fischchen/Brutfische imitieren. Beispiele, die mir so spontan einfallen wären: Thundercreek, Epoxy Fry, Clousers...

T.L.
/hauki


----------



## Tisie (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Alle die sich sonst noch dazugesellen wollen sollten vielleicht einplanen bis 14.KW FERTIG zu sein.


Da ich in KW13 den dänsichen Meerforellen nachstelle, wird's bei mir zeitlich ein bißchen eng (ich muß noch soooo viele MeeFo-Fliegen binden :c ). Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

@Ralph: Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, Deine Schnur probezuwerfen ... ich warte auf wärmeres Wetter. Aber ich bin ja optimistisch, daß der Frühling bald kommt ... naja |kopfkrat


----------



## snoekbaars (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

@Matthias: #h

Warte doch erstmal was der Master sacht ... war ja bislang nur ein Vorschlag von mir.

Und mit der Leine ... lass' Dir Zeit. Nächster oder übernächster Stammtisch zurück ist vollkommen ausreichend. Nur über Ostern fahre ich nach Als. Bis dahin wäre es gut, wenn ich sie zurück habe.


----------



## Tisie (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hi Ralph,



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> Nur über Ostern fahre ich nach Als. Bis dahin wäre es gut, wenn ich sie zurück habe.


spätestens zum März-Stammtisch hast Du Deine Rolle zurück, versprochen #6 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## meyerlein (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin Männers,

so hier mal die SWAP Daten und Regeln.

Teilnehmerliste:

1.	 Gernot
2.	 Vossi
3.	 
4.	 snoekbaars
5.	 Marco
6.	 
7.	 Jan
8.	 Stephan
9.	 Bondex
10.	 Uwe (nur 10 Fliegen ? –Wer jammert hat noch Reserven-)
11.	 fly-martin
12.	 hauki
13.	 Christian

Irgendwen vergessen |kopfkrat ??

Bei 11 Teilnehmern schlage ich vor je 2 Fliegen pro Person, sprich  20 Fliegen
zu binden.

Gebunden wird ein FISCHIMITAT, ausgeschlossen sind allround Muster, die als Fisch durchgehen würden. Wully-Bugger, Nassfliegen etc. Der Fisch sollte also klar zu erkennen sein. Und um evtl. „Vorbindearbeiten“ auszuschließen, MUSS die Fliege
einen Teil einer Feder beinhalten. Größe, Menge und Verarbeitung ist egal. Hauptsache ein Teil Geflügel. 

Der SWAP läuft bis Ende der 13. KW, die Fliegen müssen also spätestens am 
31.03.2006 bei mir vorliegen. Ich werde die Verschickung in der 14. KW vornehmen.
Die Versanddaten schicke ich bei Gelegenheit per PN raus. Das ihr einen frankierten Rückumschlag mitschickt ist klar.

Ich denke wir machen das Ding am Sonntag fest, bis dahin können wir die Regeln, Teilnehmerliste etc. noch ändern.

So, denn sacht mal an............................#h 

Christian


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

na ich werde ma darüber grübeln, ob ich mich trauen tu :q 

Du meinst also Muster in dieser Richtung (Feder ist ja dabei  )


----------



## meyerlein (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

:m  genau !!!

Davon tüddelst du 24 + 6 (zu Übungszwecken) für den SWAP-Master
und alles wird gut   

#h Christian


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

24 Fliegen…|uhoh: 

hmmm mal rechnen: am Sonntach den 5.2 wäre der Start und Vossi könnte die Fliegen bis zum 2.April persönlich bei Meierlein bis 24 Uhr abgeben,

Das waren 8 Wochen mit insgesamt 56 Tagen, rund 1344 Stunden oder eben
80.640 Minuten 

Also 3.360 Minuten oder 56 Stunden pro Fliege. Hmm, dass schaft Vossi nicht.|bla: 

Ich rechne also fest mit Digglers Aussage, Er habe keine 24 Haken…:q 


24 Fliegen...
Argh, das wird ne harte Nummer, weis zufällig jemand wie man sich son dämlichen Fliegenzähler in die Signatur basteln kann;+ 

Gernot


----------



## Ace (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin...sorry aber 24 Fliegen sind mir zuviel.
eine Pro Teinehmer würde ich mitmachen.


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Ich muss leider doch wieder aussteigen :c


----------



## snoekbaars (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

@Ace+Trutta:
Schadestens!! |uhoh:

Ich mach' was kommt ... solange es nicht mehr als 25 Stk. werden!!

Erstmal den Sonntag abwarten.
Dann besorg' ich mir Material und Haken ... und LOS geht's.
Ich kündige schon mal kleine Sandaale mit roten Pfoten an!!


----------



## fly-martin (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hallo

Also ich muß dienstlich nächste Woche nach England und könnte erst dannach fest zusagen ( weis noch nicht was da arbeitsmäßig auf mich zukommt ).


soll ich nun absagen ?


Sorry, arbeit geht vor


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

hat ma' jemand Haken für mich :q :q :q :q


----------



## meyerlein (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin,

@Diggler

fein das du dabei bist ! Manchmal braucht man halt einen Schubs  

@ Ace und Tim

schade schade !

@Martin

schau erstmal was die Arbeit macht, ich lass dich auf der Liste.
Nu weiß ich auch warum ich immer pleite bin. Bei mir geht fischen
und binden vor |kopfkrat :q 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Uwe (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Sorry, sorry,

aber auch wenn ich alle meine von Meyerlein vorgesehenen Reserven aktiviere, 20+Fliegen: dat wird nix bei mir! Ich hatte mich irgendwie auf eine Fliege pro Teilnehmer eingestellt.
Hatte ich wohl beim letzten Swap ich nich so richtig hingeschaut.

Tut mir leid, da bin ich wohl auch raus.

Ein trauriger


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Dabei !!!

... ich dachte, wir wollten 7 pro Teilnehmer... :q :q :q 

Grüsse Stephan#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

ich habe gestern abend meine Haken durchgezählt und kann maximal 11 Fliegen anfertigen #c


----------



## xxxxxx (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hi
Mensch wat seit ihr doch für lahme Fliegenbinder 
8 Wochen Zeit und nicht mal 20 Haken im Kasten...
Ne Ne #q 
Ich hatte 8 Wochen Zeit für 350 Fliegen für Patagonien/Chile zu binden.....#6 
Das war eine Herrausforderung kann ich euch sagen.

Ne iss klar, 

Ich mache eine Koppe aus Sculpin Wool, mit Marabou. in 4 oder 6

Gruß Marco


----------



## Stingray (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin Moin

Ich würde ja auch gerne mal mit machen. Aber meine Fliegen halten bei Euren nicht mit. Und mehr als drei Fliegen am Tag in drei Monaten, bekomme ich eh nicht hin. Es sei denn ich binde mit Björn. Dann schaffe ich auch mal vier am Abend :q . Bin halt ein fauler Sack :c . Ach ja nächste Hamburger Wuftage, habe ich gerade gelesen, sind am  *26.03.06* und *09.04.06  .*

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Ja Tomas dann koten wir die Dinger gemeinsam und trinken das Bier erst danach dann schaffst Du das auch. Wollten doch sowieso mal wieder zusammen was zurechtwursteln


----------



## südlicht (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Tomas dann koten wir die Dinger gemeinsam und trinken das Bier erst danach


 
Autsch! |uhoh:  Fliegen koten? Dat tut doch irrsinnig weh!!! #d Aber gemeinsam lässt sich eben alles besser ertragen... :q :q :q  Und das Bier danach desinfiziert ja auch... #6


----------



## meyerlein (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin,

so, denn mal Butter bei die Fische !

Teilnehmer:

1. Gernot
2. Vossi
3. snoekbaars
4. Marco
5. Jan
6. Stephan
7. Bondex
8. fly-martin (Martin bleibt auf der Liste, bis er definitiv absagt)
9. hauki
10. Christian

Das bedeutet, jeder bindet 18 Fliegen (oder doch 27 ??-ich hätte schon Bock)

Gebunden wird ein FISCHIMITAT, ausgeschlossen sind allround Muster, die als Fisch durchgehen würden. Wully-Bugger, Nassfliegen etc. Der Fisch sollte also klar zu erkennen sein. Und um evtl. „Vorbindearbeiten“ auszuschließen, MUSS die Fliege
einen Teil einer Feder beinhalten. Größe, Menge und Verarbeitung ist egal. Hauptsache ein Teil Geflügel.  

Der SWAP läuft bis Ende der 13. KW, die Fliegen müssen also spätestens am 
31.03.2006 bei mir vorliegen. Ich werde die Verschickung in der 14. KW vornehmen.
Die Versanddaten schicke ich bei Gelegenheit per PN raus. Das ihr einen frankierten Rückumschlag mitschickt ist klar.

Hab ich irgendwas, irgendjemand vergessen #c  oder gibt es sonstige Unstimmigkeiten, dann bitte |bla: |bla: 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Rausreißer (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Nun Christian, 
Du entscheidest.
Mir wären 3 Fliegen pro Teilnehmer recht. Gerne auch 4 Fliegen.
Das bietet mir auch im Einsatz bessere Möglichkeiten die Fliege zu testen.
Bei den Fliegen des letzten Swap habe ich leider das Sinkverhalten eines Musters
unterschätzt und so prompt 2 davon verloren.
Also mir wären 3 pro Nase recht.

Gernot #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Ich bin auch für 3 Stk. pro Mitmacher 
Gruss Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

...Junx Ihr seid Irre....

Leider habe ich auch noch anderes zu erledigen.
Eine Fliege pro Teilnehmer hatte ich locker angepeilt.
Könnt Ihr mir mal verraten, wohin das führen soll ??

Also nicht bös sein, aber etwas Spaß wollte ich bei der Sache schon noch haben.....
Und da ich nicht gerade ein begnadeter Schnelltüddler bin, denke ich das es besser ist, meinen Platz für einen Hardcorebinder zu räumen. #c


----------



## xxxxxx (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hallo

Ich denke auch das 1 Muster reicht, bei 2 ist es auch noch ok...

Ich bin der Meinung das ein Swap dafür gedacht ist, sich einander Muster zu zeige/Tauschen, nicht diregt um diese zu Fischen.. eher sehe ich diese als Mustervorlage an, wo ich bei gefallen mir meine eigenen nachbinde.
Ich habe mir meinen ganzen Swap Fliegen aus dem in und Ausland gesondert in einer schönen Box an der Wand hängen.

Bis 2 Stück gehe ich mit, über 2 bin ich auch raus. 
Alles über 3 Stück könnte mal als gesondert ausgeschriebenen Hardcore Swap machen... oder?? obwohl es auf die Muster ankommt. 

Gruß Marco


----------



## vagabond82 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Mahlzeit,
ich fertige einen Kulleraugen Heringsbrütling in Gr. 8 und habe gestern Abend Nr. 15 in den Ständer gehängt, ob nun 1, 2 o. 3 ich bin dabei ! Denke aber auch das 2 pro Mann reichen. Dann lieber die Teilnehmerzahl erhöhen um nochmehr Kleinfische abzugreifen.

@ Gernot: Ich hab ne Tüte burnt orange grizzly, wenn du nichts kriegst.

Gruß Jan


----------



## snoekbaars (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

|wavey:

Also ... auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mal nen Swap verpasse und auch sonst der Ansicht "drei für Jeden" bin. Für diesmal, auch weil ich solche Muster als recht aufwändig erachte, ist für mich bei 24 Mustern Schluß. Grundsätzlich hab ich auch nichts gegen "2 pro Nase".
Für mehr hab ich einfach keine Zeit, und auch nicht Lust, weil ich auch sonst noch was um die Ohren hab.

Wogegen ich mich auch noch strikt wehre ist es, für den Swap ein exklusives Muster zu basteln. Was ich meine ist, dass mein  Sandaal eben einfach keine Feder drin hat. Sonst ist es eben nicht "mein" Muster.
Und wenn jemand von seinem bevorzugten Kleinfischmuster eben schon 20 rumliegen hat ... was ist dagegen einzuwenden??
Es ist doch kein "Wettbinden"!

Also nochmal kurz:

Bei mehr als 24 Streamern und wenn die Feder unabdingbar sein sollte, bin ich auch raus!!

|rolleyes

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## meyerlein (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin Mädels,

na gut, dann swappen wir light  


Teilnehmer:

1. Gernot
2. snoekbaars
3. Marco
4. Jan
5. Stephan
6. Bondex
7. fly-martin (Martin bleibt auf der Liste, bis er definitiv absagt)
8. hauki
9. Christian

Das bedeutet, jeder bindet 16 Fliegen ! Ohne Feder !

Den Rest wie gehabt#h 

Gruß Christian

PS

Jan aufhören, bist fertig |supergri 

PSS
Ich melde mich schon mal bereit, den ultimativsten, nach strengsten Vorgaben
durchzuführenden Hardcore-Swap ever, auszurichten:g


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				meyerlein schrieb:
			
		

> PSS
> Ich melde mich schon mal bereit, den ultimativsten, nach strengsten Vorgaben
> durchzuführenden Hardcore-Swap ever, auszurichten:g




Schwarzes Leder? Diggggler your Part... 

Gernot #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Gernot...Du enttäuscht mich jetzt....
Leder widerstrebt der zarten Seite in mir....dann doch lieber Latex in einem zauberhaften rosa...... ein Hauch von Latex.......rrrrrrrrrr.......
Ist auch bestens geeignet um Rückenpanzer zu gestalten |supergri


----------



## Rausreißer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

@Vossi, das wollte ich natürlich nicht. |rolleyes |uhoh: |rotwerden 

Dem bisherigen einzigen Träger einer Board-Ferkel-Fliege gehört natürlich etwas Respekt gezeigt.|rolleyes 
Nun wie auch immer, rosa&zauberhaft.
Da bin ich gespannt.

Gernot#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Warte mal so bummelich 7 Wochen |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Gute N8


----------



## Bondex (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Mist jetz habe ich Mist gebaut. Lese zu spät daß keine Federn drin sein dürfen, jetzt habe ich 16 Stk umsonst gebunden? oder geht das trotzdem...


----------



## hauki (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

@Bondex

mit ohne feder  (wie meine tochter sagen würde)

/hauki


----------



## Bondex (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Gut, dann bin ich jetzt schon fertig


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin,

muss leider aussteigen - Privates !

Sorry !!!

Gruss Stephan :c


----------



## meyerlein (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin,

schade Stephan !!!

Es wird immer weniger. Also nur noch 14  .............(?)

Gruß Christian


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Also Stephan. |rolleyes 
Du steigts also in der letzten Woche wieder ein :m 

Hmm, wurden ja doch 3 pro Mann gehen.
Bondex bindet die von Vossi doch glatt mit  |rolleyes 

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Das könnte ich machen wenn Vossi mich bezahlt:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte ich machen wenn Vossi mich bezahlt:m



klar....Käffchen und Moods |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also Stephan. |rolleyes
> Du steigts also in der letzten Woche wieder ein :m
> 
> Hmm, wurden ja doch 3 pro Mann gehen.
> ...



Moinsen,

@ Gernot und alle anderen.

Ich werde nicht wieder einsteigen und möchte euch auf diesem Wege mitteilen, das ich auch keine "nordischen Bindetreffen" mehr mitorganisieren werde.
Euch anderen viel Erfolg und eine Menge Spass !!!

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Medo (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

@swapper

seid ihr alle am tüddeln oder wo steckt ihr?


----------



## Bondex (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Ich bin fertig
Wo sollen die Dinger und die Fotos und die Beschreibung (Bindeanleitung) denn jetzt hingeschickt werden?


----------



## fly-martin (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hallo

sorry, bin aus beruflichen Gründen nicht in der Lage beim AB Swap mitzumachen.

Hatte sich zwar schon angedeutet, aber wir haben diese Woche den abgestimmten Projektplan bekommen und der lässt kaum Luft zum Atmen....


----------



## snoekbaars (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Schade, Martin!!!

Ähemmm ... #h... ich binde ja noch ... LIEBER Master ... wieviele muss ich jetzt eigentlich noch binden? 8 Fischlein hab' ich schon fertig.
Weil ... ich hab jetzt ein wenig den Überblick verloren wieviele wir nun noch sind!!;+

Bitte sprich' zu mir!
|bla:


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hmmm, kann ich eine Bindeanleitung schreiben und die
mit dem Tüdellüt an Bondex schicken und der macht dann den Rest ? |kopfkrat 

Das muss doch auch gehen Master, oder ?

Gernot#h


----------



## xxxxxx (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hallo

Ich muss mich leider auch vom Swap abmelden.

Gruß Marco

Ps. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal wieder.


----------



## hauki (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Lustig hier |clown: 

Ich bin weiter dabei.

Greets
/hauki

P.S. Schade Marco!


----------



## Bondex (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

'Also ich bin nach wie vor mit von der Partie (genau wie Gernot). Der Master könnet mal die Kriterien noch mal hier vererken und Adresse angeben, Date und alles was zur Übergabe nötig ist


----------



## Stingray (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Wenn hier noch mehr absagen, nehme ich die zu viel getüddelten Fliegen :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Medo (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				meyerlein schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> so, denn mal Butter bei die Fische !
> 
> ...


 
*es sind also noch 7 teilnehmer also 12 fliegen die gebunden werden müssen!*

da christian z.zt. beruflich unterwegs ist und leider ab von der welt, möchte ich euch bitten noch ein wenig in geduld zu üben.
solltet ihr fragen haben sendet einfach eine pn an mich und ich vermittel dann weiter


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> *es sind also noch 7 teilnehmer also 12 fliegen die gebunden werden müssen!*
> 
> da christian z.zt. beruflich unterwegs ist und leider ab von der welt, möchte ich euch bitten noch ein wenig in geduld zu üben.
> solltet ihr fragen haben sendet einfach eine pn an mich und ich vermittel dann weiter




Soso, dann bist Du wohl der Neue |supergri  |evil: 

Ich will sofort den Master sprechen. 

Anstatt dem Aushilfstrainer. |supergri 
Was ist hier los? #q 

Gernot #h


----------



## Bondex (1. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Wenn das so weitergeht stirbt der Swap bald aus. Habt Ihr alle keine Lust mehr? Vielleicht sollten sich hier nochmal neue eintragen auf die ganzen Looserplätze...


----------



## Torsten Rühl (1. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Kann es auch sein das die Swaps einfach zu hardcore werden.
Fliegenanzahl = Binder. Wenn man die Fliege gut findet kann man die doch nachbinden.
Mir ist es defenitiv zu viele Fliegen die ich binden soll wenn ich mitmachen will.
Wie auch schon angeregt kann man Harddore-Swaps machen doch normaler Fliegentausch zieht doch viel mehr und lässt Anfänger auch mal die Chance mitzumachen.

Gruss


----------



## Medo (1. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

@gernot @all

ich bin nicht der neue!!!

christian kommt leider z.zt. nicht online, h.h. ich bin nur ne verbindung zwischen euch.

ich persönlich finde die anzahl der fliegen ganz ok. kann leider nur aus zeitgründen nicht.

und looserplätze.... die gibbet nicht!
wenn jemand keine zeit hat wird das akzeptiert!


ich denke christian kommt am woend. on und wird euch was tippseln 
bis denne...


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

So geht das hier nochmal weiter oder was?


----------



## Truttafriend (7. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so weitergeht stirbt der Swap bald aus. Habt Ihr alle keine Lust mehr? Vielleicht sollten sich hier nochmal neue eintragen auf die ganzen Looserplätze...







			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> So geht das hier nochmal weiter oder was?





Mann du hast ´nen Ton am Leib Björn #d


----------



## meyerlein (10. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

MOIN

Erstmal sorry für meine Abwesenheit #t  
Aber wie medo schon geschrieben hat, hat sich bei mir einiges getan
in den letzten Wochen. Neuer Job, neues Haus, neues Boot.....:q usw.
Leider noch ohne I-net.

Also der SWAP läuft nach wie vor.
Aktuelle Teilnehmer:

1. Rausreißer
2. snoekbaars
3. vagabond82
4. Bondex
5. hauki
6. meyerlein

Also insg. 10 Fliegen !!!

Meine Anschrift schick ich euch heute noch per PN. Sobald alle Fliegen bei mir landen, starte ich die Verschiffung ! 

munter bleiben

christian|wavey:


----------



## meyerlein (10. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

GÄÄÄÄRNOOOOT...........

Dein Postfach ist voll !

Oder klingel mal durch, zwecks |bla: 

Gruß christian


----------



## Rausreißer (10. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Sorry, Christian |rotwerden 

Das ist hier halt ein Medium mit Tücken.

Gernot #h


----------



## hauki (20. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

So. Mal ´ne kurze Zwischenmeldung zum Swap:

ich habe jetzt ein dreckiges Dutzend Zottelfell-Baitfish-Flys gebunden (2 für mich). Das Finish muss ich aber noch machen. Die Fliegen gehen wohl Ende dieser Woche in die Post.

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## meyerlein (26. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin Junx,

kurzer Zwischenbericht:
Bislang sind die Fliegen von Bondex und Vagabound bei mir 
eingetrudelt (fein gemacht) vom Rest noch keine Spur #d 
Aber: "Ich bin jung, ich kann warten....!"

Ich bin noch bis Di. im Netz, dann wieder lost in SH. Bei Fragen 
übermittelt wieder das "medo" !

|wavey: Christian


----------



## snoekbaars (26. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hay zusammen!!

Also gut, dann auch von mir ein kurzer Zwischenbericht.
Leider konnte ich die letzten Wochen nur wenig bis gar nicht für den Swap binden. Aber viele muss ich nicht mehr.
Ich denke mal, meine Streamer werden im Laufe der 1. Aprilwoche bei Meyerlein eingehen.
Bitte um Absolution, dass ich den Termin (Ende März) nicht einhalten kann.
Mit ganz viel Glück schaffe ich es EVENTUELL noch knapp.

Aber hübsch ist sie schon, meine "Smurf Candy".

So ... und jetzt muss ich weiter machen, denn für Mitte April brauch' ich auch noch einige Betüddelte Haken zum Mefofischen, falls Heringe in der Nähe sein sollten.

BTW: Weiß Jemand wie man mit wenig Aufwand ein schönes Seeringelwurmmuster binden kann. Ich dachte mir das geht ganz gut mit Flash-Chenille. Ein guter Link wär' schick!!


----------



## meyerlein (26. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin snoekbaars,

schau mal da 

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/seering.html

oder in deinem Postfach :q aber nicht verraten 

|wavey: Christian


----------



## Rausreißer (27. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hallo Ralph,
als Basisgeflecht kann man auch gut 50 lps Dacron nehmen.
Bei Bedarf tütte ich Dir mal was ein.

Gernot #h


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Ringelwürmer die auf diese, oder ähnliche Art gebunden sind lassen sich besch.......eiden werfen.
Warum so ein aufwändiges Gebilde flechten ?
wooly bugger  (in braun) fliegt besser und imitiert in meinen Augen genau so gut :


----------



## Bondex (28. März 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

ich mache die Teile aus einem einfachen Dacron-Dubbingstrang. Am Schwanzende etwas Schaumstoff für den Auftrieb und der Tungstonhead sorgt für die Bewegung. Statt Haaren eignet sich auch sehr gut Marabou. Farben wie braun, Violett, dunkelrot und schwarz sollen gut sein


----------



## Bondex (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

UnterBoardfliegen habe ich noch eine Marabouvariante eingestellt.


Sind eigentlich schon alle Swap-Fliegen bei Dir angekommen?


----------



## hauki (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Meine können noch nicht angekommen sein. Ich musste leider Ende der vergangenen Woche noch kurzfristig verreisen und konnte die (schon längst fertigen) Fliegen leider vorher nicht auf die Post bringen. Wird definitiv morgen erledigt.

Sorry für meinen Delay.

Freu mich schon auf Eure Exemplare.

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## horstmann (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				Torsten Rühl schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es auch sein das die Swaps einfach zu hardcore werden.
> Fliegenanzahl = Binder. Wenn man die Fliege gut findet kann man die doch nachbinden.
> Mir ist es defenitiv zu viele Fliegen die ich binden soll wenn ich mitmachen will.
> Wie auch schon angeregt kann man Harddore-Swaps machen doch normaler Fliegentausch zieht doch viel mehr und lässt Anfänger auch mal die Chance mitzumachen.
> ...


 
Es wird doch niemand gezwungen mitzumachen! Wenn die Jungs das so gut finden und die Beteiligung rege ist, dann ist doch alles wunderbar! #6 

Gruß,

horstmann


----------



## hauki (6. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Meine Fischlein sind auf dem Weg nach Norden!

Viele Grüße
/hauki


----------



## Medo (6. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				hauki schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fischlein sind auf dem Weg nach Norden!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> /hauki


 
ich werde es weiterleiten


----------



## meyerlein (9. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin,

Hauki, deine Fliegen sind gelandet !

Ich weiß nich was die anderen sagen, aber ich kann noch ein bischen auf die restlichen Fliegen warten, obwohl ich schon ein wenig #q :c |kopfkrat ;+ bin.

Also, haut mal rein Männers....... 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Rausreißer (12. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				meyerlein schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Hauki, deine Fliegen sind gelandet !
> 
> ...




Aaarg, Christian ich habs voll verpennt.#q  #d  

Mea Culpa, Master |rotwerden |rotwerden |rotwerden 



Ich schicke meine morgen los, vorher schaffe ich es nicht mehr.

|schlafen Gernot


----------



## snoekbaars (12. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Grüß' Gott miteinand' !!
#h 

Ich ... öh ... äähhh ... bin jetzt auch endlich fertig.
|rolleyes :q |rolleyes 
Meine "Smurf Candies" gehen gleich in die Post, Urlaub sei Dank!!
Die Bindeanleitung schreibe/schicke ich morgen per PN.

Mag jemand einen kleinen Blick riskieren?  

Bis später!!

Ralph


----------



## meyerlein (12. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin,

na das klingt doch gut. Sobald alle Fliegen da sind starte ich die Verschiffung.
Fotos und Bindeanleitungen folgen dann. 
Ich hoffe ich finde die Fliegen auch wieder , da ich zwischen tausend Umzugskartons sitze und ab morgen am Plöner See residiere|rolleyes 

So, munter bleiben

#h Christian


----------



## Medo (18. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

grüßung vom meyerlein|wavey: 

es sind alle fliegen eingetroffen, werden sortiert und frankatiert und am ende der woche in den versand geschickt#6 

foddos und knüddelwegweiser werden nachgereicht|kopfkrat 

erstmal....


----------



## hauki (20. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Ich muss meinen Knüddelwegweiser noch texten. Sehe zu, dass ich das bis morgen erledigt habe.

TL an alle
/hauki


----------



## snoekbaars (27. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

|wavey:


War ich doch zu früh dran mit meinem Beitrag? 

Sind die Dinger bei Christian Ende der Woche raus gegangen?

Denn ... bei mir gähnt nach wie vor leer der Briefkasten.
|rolleyes

Kann mal Jemand ein Statement irgendwelcher Art abgeben?
#h


----------



## Medo (27. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

ich werd ihn nachher mal anrufen und morgen was dazu schreiben


----------



## Rausreißer (28. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey:
> 
> 
> War ich doch zu früh dran mit meinem Beitrag?
> ...



Ja doch, Ralph, es fehlt mein Bindebericht.

Holy shit, das wird es wohl gewesen sein. #q  

Aber mir gehts nicht um die Fliegen. Ein Swap hat für mich auch einen  Unterhaltungswert. Wie wäre es mit dem nächtsen Swap aus Berlin ? :m 

Gernot #h


----------



## Bondex (29. April 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

dann bin ich mal gespannt auf die Fotos 
Hatte den Swap schon fast wieder vergessen. Ist auch nichts angekommen bei mir. Naja ich kann warten


----------



## snoekbaars (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

#h
SCHUBIDUUUH ... SCHUBIDUBAOOO!!!!
|rolleyes


#c|kopfkrat#c

:g


----------



## Bondex (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

hmmmmmmmmmm?!


----------



## snoekbaars (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin Björn!

Naja ... ich dachte, ich vertreibe mir ein wenig die Zeit hier, bis halt was passiert.
:q

Nee ... Spaß beiseite ... den guten Christian haben wir (Du jetzt natürllich nicht) mit unseren verspäteten Flieschen wohl übel aufm falschen Fuß, anscheinend mitten im Umzug, erwischt. |uhoh:

Anyway ... Meyerlein macht datt schon!!

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Medo (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

so die herren,

was lange wird, wird endlich gut.

das meyerlein hat leider soviel um die ohren gehabt, das alles andere nicht so wichtige nach hinten geschoben wurde.

...und so mitten drin sind die fliegen verschickt worden und sollten bis zum wo.end. bei euch eintrudeln.

meyerlein sagt sorry.... aber es gibt dinge im leben....

demnächst ist er wohl auch wieder on, so hofft er jedenfalls.

grüßung von und für meyerlein.... medo


----------



## Bondex (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Erst mal besten Dank für Deine Arbeit! Die Fliegen sind heute bei mir eingetrudelt und ich war begeistert. Eine schöner als die andere, wirklich tolle Dinger! Sehr kreative Bindeweise teilweise, werde ich auch mal probieren. Werden die hier noch als Bild mit Bindeeinleitung geschaltet? Wäre echt suuuuuper!


----------



## hauki (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Die Fischlein sind gestern auch bei mir eingetrudelt. Wirklich schöne Streamer, habe mich echt gefreut. 





Danke an alle Teilnehmer und natürlich meyerlein, unseren Swap-Master!

#h 
/hauki

P.S. Meine Bindeanleitung werde ich noch nachliefern |rotwerden


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Jupp, bei mir ist auch eine Ladung angekommen, sehr schön, tausend Dank#6 :m 

(ich weis man welche von Haucki war  )

Gernot #h


----------



## hauki (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, bei mir ist auch eine Ladung angekommen, sehr schön, tausend Dank#6 :m
> 
> (ich weis man welche von Haucki war  )
> 
> Gernot #h



Jo. Meine sind die zum selber anmalen 
TL hauki


----------



## snoekbaars (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hallo zusammen!!

Meine sind auch angekommen!!

Ich habe nur zwei Beobachtungen ... 

... ich habe zwei Stück von meinem eigenen Muster zurückbekommen.

... und wenn hauki und gernot "nur" die Muster die auf dem Photo von hauki zu sehen sind bekommen haben, habe ich zudem noch ein weiteres Muster bekommen: einen kleinen rein weißen Streamer auf einem kleinen, kurzschenkeligen Haken mit Augen und Epoxyköpfchen.

Aber ... alle Muster die ich bekommen habe (ich weiß ja nicht welches von wem ist ... vielleicht können sich bis zum Erscheinen von Photos und den Bindeanleitungen alle Verdächtigen schon mal outen) sind ja todschick und machen einen oberfängigen Eindruck!!

Danke an alle Teilnehmer ... hat Spaß gemacht!!

CU
Ralph
P.S.: Mein Muster, die "Smurf Candy", ist das (relativ) große blau/weiße EpoxyMuster!! Guggst Du auch hier:
http://www.globalflyfisher.com/pix/display.php?code=2123694037af&pixs=16&pixl=8&p=


----------



## Bondex (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

ich habe die braunen mit den Kettenaugen und rotem Schwanz gebastelt


----------



## hauki (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Die weissen sind von mir #h
Gernot hat die wohl (hoffe ich) bekommen und aus dem "Delta" gefolgert, dass die weissen meine sind (kluges Kerlchen  )

TL
/hauki


----------



## vagabond82 (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Oha,
das sieht ja wirklich fein aus und ich dachte schon der Christian wäre mit den Dingern abgetaucht. Vielen Dank an alle die durchgehalten haben, Spitzenklasse:m . Insbesondere die Smurf Candy hätte mir im April echt gut ans Vorfach gepasst, alle Öringe voller Tobis und die Fliegendose voller Krabbelgetier - naja für nächstes Jahr.
Meine eine ist die "Flickering Blue" oben links, Epoxy/Polarfuchsschwinge.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Rausreißer (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir das so gedacht, das die TN entweder Nymphen oder Para´s binden.
> 
> ...



Moinsen Kystefiskers,

Ich denke, es ist an der Zeit daran zu erinnern das der 3. Swap hier noch nicht gestorben ist.   

Aber auch Mozart hat ja nix alles zu Ende gekriegt... #q 

Mach ja nix, kennt man ja….
Das typische Verordnungssyndrom |supergri 

Bevor hier hier aber ein 4. Swap der Kystefiskers aufläuft, Stephan, |znaika: 

seht mal zu, dass der angefangene 3. Swap des AB einigermaßen zu Ende kommt.
Das wäre sehr nett und mal kultiviert, stringent und ohne Flusen.

Danke im Voraus, :m 

Gernot


----------



## Medo (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen *Kystefiskers*,
> 
> Ich denke, es ist an der Zeit daran zu erinnern das der 3. Swap hier noch nicht gestorben ist.
> 
> ...


 
@ gernot

was hat denn nun der swap von christian oder stephan mit den kystefiskers zu tun (abgesehen davon das beide dabei sind(in dem club))?|kopfkrat 

klabüster mir das mal auseinander..

Das wäre sehr nett und mal kultiviert, stringent und ohne Flusen.

Danke im Voraus, :m 

|gr:


----------



## Rausreißer (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> @ gernot
> 
> was hat denn nun der swap von christian oder stephan mit den kystefiskers zu tun (abgesehen davon das beide dabei sind(in dem club))?|kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Stimmt Du hast recht, Du willst da mit sagen, da läuft nix koordiniert..#t 
Hätte ich mir denken können.... 

Nee, das meine ich natürlich nicht, Spaß beiseite, aber Du kannst Christian
ja mal anstupsen, ob er noch die Bilder reinbekommt.
Und so lange kann man ja versuchen, den Thread hochzuhalten. :q 

Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen... :m 

Gernot |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

ich halte den mal hoch ;-)


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen Kystefiskers,
> 
> Ich denke, es ist an der Zeit daran zu erinnern das der 3. Swap hier noch nicht gestorben ist.
> 
> ...



;+ ;+ ;+ 
Was soll das nun wieder ?

Gruss S.:l


----------



## Stingray (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

#h 

Kommen hier noch Bilder #c |kopfkrat . Oder hat sich der Thread im Sande verlaufen ;+ .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

@Stephan, das soll gar nichts nun wieder#t 



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das meine ich natürlich nicht, Spaß beiseite, aber Du kannst Christian
> ja mal anstupsen, ob er noch die Bilder reinbekommt.
> Und so lange kann man ja versuchen, den Thread hochzuhalten. :q
> 
> ...



Schreibe ich gern nochmal. #t 

Gernot #h


----------



## Bondex (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

!!! 
Ist ja mal wieder Hammer!!!


----------



## Medo (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

da meyerlein z.zt. nur mist an den hacken hat und nicht einmal i-net,
müsst ihr noch nen augenblick warten.

ich hoffe nicht all zu lange, denn gernot ist ja nicht mehr der jüngste.


----------



## Stingray (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

@ Alle

Auch wenn meyerlein zur Zeit nicht kann, haben doch alle Ihre Fliegen, oder ? Macht doch einfach Fotos, stellt sie rein und der Binder gibt seine Bindeanleitung dazu  . Wie würde Alf sagen Null Problemo |supergri .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## meyerlein (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin Männer`s,

nach langem hin und her, zwei Umzügen#d , schwachsinnigen Vorgesetzten#q  und einigen anderen Vorfällen die im Leben so geschehen können, nun endlich der Abschluss des Swaps. 
Ich hoffe ihr haut mir für die Verzögerung nicht eure Sage`s, Vision`s oder sonstige Stöckchen auf die Kappe, sollten wir uns am Strand treffen.:l  Manchmal ist aber das www sch..egal. Also nochmal SORRY !
Gernot, ich hoffe du hast noch kein kammerflimmern !
Dank auch an Medo fürs übermitteln. 

Gruß aus dem Schwedeneck#h 


Vagabond     „Flickering Blue"






Haken:        Timco TMC 811S #8
Faden:         schwarz 2/0
Körper:        Ice Dub pearl
Kehle:          Ice Dub pink
Schwinge:    Ice Dub pearl
		Polar Fuchs grün
		Krystal Flash grün
		Polar Fuchs blau u. schwarz 
		Angel Hair blau
Kopf:            Epoxi + Augen 5mm


Rausreißer „Sparrowcopper gst“





Haken Hayabusa 737-6
Material:
Bindefaden 6/0 sw
Polarfuchs Brlau
Grizzly-Balg s/w
Schwarz/grünes Bucktail
Goldlametta 
Kunst-Märchenhaar Kupfer
Lack Revell Aqua Color Weiß 361 04
Loon Hard Head schwarz (für die Augen)

Grundwicklung binden. 
Etwas blauen Polarfuchs auf den Haken einbinden.
Lametta am Polarfuchs einbinden.
Bindefaden zur Hakenöse zurückbinden und sichern.
Lametta zur Hakenöse wickeln und sichern.
Eine kleine Grissly-Feder auf den Haken 4mm vor der Hakenöse einbinden.
Eine kleine Menge festes schwarz/grünes Bucktail auf die Feder binden.

Ewas Märchenhaar aus der Matte schneiden auskämmen und ablängen.
Das Märchenhaar mit dem Ende zur Öse auf den Haken binden und mit
ca. 4 Windungen sichern. 
Dann das Märchenhaar über die Wicklung zum Hakenbogen zurückschlagen und im Bereich der Hakenöse fest anbinden. Dabei darauf achten das nicht zuviel Material unter den Haken rutscht.
Kopfknoten und mit Revell Aqua den Kopf weiß lackieren. (ca. 3x)
Dann mit einem Zahnstocher einen Punkt mit schwarzem Hard Head für die Augen auf die Lackierung setzen.

Fertich


Snoekbaars    „Smurf Candy“





Material

Haken: TMC 8089 #10 Basshaken (den gibt es inzwischen auch vernickelt, also Salzwasserfest, glaub’ ich) oder vergleichbar,
Glitzerfaden aus dem Handarbeitsladen,
SlinkyFiber in chartreuse, blau und weiß,
KrystalFlash UV in herring und pearl,
GlissNGlow in LiveGlow,
EpoxyEyes,
5-MinutenEpoxy,
MonoBindegarn


Bindeanleitung

Haken einspannen.
Glitzerfaden festlegen und in engen Windungen bis gerade eben in den Hakenbogen führen, wieder zurück, und mit Kopfknoten abbinden und abschneiden.
Monofiles Bindegarn vorne am Öhr auf dem Glitzerfaden oben festlegen.
Weißes SlinkyFiber selektieren, gerade abschneiden und oben knapp bündig vor dem Öhr festbinden.
Krystalflash in pearl selektieren, gerade abschneiden und wie die SlinkyFiber oben auf einbinden. Ebenso mit dem blauen Slinkyfiber und den Krystalflash in herring verfahren.
Wenig SlinkyFiber in chartreuse und einen Faden GlissNGlow in LiveGlow für jede Seite selektieren und jeweils zusammen auf jeder Seite anbinden. Mit zwei halben Schlägen oder einem Kopfknoten abbinden und das monofile Garn abschneiden.
Die eingebundenen Materialien müssen, nachdem ein wenig Epoxy angemischt wurde stramm nach hinten fest gehalten werden während das Epoxy von vorne nach hinten bis zum Hakenbogenansatz eingearbeitet wird. Diese erste Epoxyapplikation ist entscheidend für die Form, daher sollte hier besonders akkurat gearbeitet werden. Erst wenn das Epoxy so weit ausgehärtet ist dass die schlanke Form erreicht ist kann man hinten loslassen und innerhalb eines kurzen Zeitfensters mit mit Wasser angefeuchteten Fingern den Körper noch ein wenig modellieren. Nach dem Trocknen können seitlich die Augen angebracht und ausgerichtet werden. Dann wird noch eine zweite Menge Epoxy angemischt und noch mal dünn, auch über den Augen, aufgetragen. Diese Schicht sollte dann unangetastet trocknen und aushärten, damit auch das transparente und glänzende Finish erreicht wird.
Danach kann/sollte der Streamer noch mit der Schere auf die richtige Länge und Form beschnitten werden.
Fertig!


Bondex  „Gena gestreift purple „
--------------------




Haken: VMC Salzwasserstreamerhaken  -8
Bindeseide: schwarz synthetic
Schwanz: 2x Henne (Federspitzen) chartreuse
Body: Dubbing (Unterfellflusen Golden Retriver)
Streifen: Edding (breit)
Brustflossen: 2x Hennenfederenden chartreuse gestutzt
Thorax: Dubbing
Augen: Kugelkette
Kopf: Bindeseide Sekundenkleber und Epoxy


Bindeweise:
Haken einspannen und Grundwicklung winden. 2 Federspitzen (Bogen nach innen) einbinden 

und den gesamten Schenkel mit Yachtlack fixieren. Dahinein eine Lage Bindeseide bis kurz 

vor das Ör legen und wieder zurück zum Bogen führen. Das Dubbing locker um den Faden 

zwirnen. Eine Schlaufe ist nicht erforderlich weil das Material schon von Natur aus sehr 

voluminös ist. Nun den Körper gleichmäßig nach vorne aufbauen. Zum Kopf hin noch etwas 

Platz lassen! Dann die gestutzden Federenden der chartreusen Henne auf beiden Seiten mit 

dem Bogen nach innen anlegen und die Bindung an der Stelle etwas mit Lack fixieren. nun 

werden die Augen mit 2 Kreuzwicklungen angesetzt und einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber 

dazwischen gegeben. Jetzt folgen weitere Kreuzwicklungen. Die Seide wird erneut ohne Wax 

gedubbt und hinter den Augen wird der Thorax aufgebaut. Dieser würde sonst beim 

Einbinden der Augen stören. Durch dieses erneute Dubbing werden die Brustflossen 

zusätzlich an den Body gepreßt. Jetzt kann der Whipfinish zwischen den Augen und am Ör 

angelegt werden. Etwas Epoxy versiegelt den Knoten und läßt ein schönes Köpfchen 

entstehen. Nun ist das kleine Fischchen praktisch fertig und wird mit der 

Klettbandbürste nur noch "ausgeharkt". Beim Tupfen der #Streifen ist darauf zu achten, 

daß das Dubbing etwas nach hinten fest an den Schenkel gedrückt wird.

Dieses Unimuster sollte ähnlich wie eine Magnus gefischt werden. Ich hatte auch gute 

Erfolge damit als Beifängerfliege. Sie immitiert gut kleine Barsche, Stichlinge und 

fängt auch wenn die Garnelen schwärmen. Außerdem ist sie ebenfalls am Forellensee oder 

im Bach auf Barsch und Forellen einen Versuch wert.
__________________


hauki  ? Keine Bindeanleitung erhalten






hauki´s Zottelfellstreamer


Zutaten:
Haken: Daiichi X510 #8 Steelhead (3x kurz, 3x stark)
Faden: Dyneema 8/0
Fahne: Zottelfell weiss
Flash: Angelhair
Ausserdem: Klebeaugen, 5-Minuten-Epoxy (Conrad)

Bindeschritte:
0. Widerhaken andrücken
1. Grundwicklung auf etwas Sekundenkleber legen
2. Die Fahne von hinten her in drei Portionen einbinden, evtl. etwas "shapen"
3. Mit Angelhair die Seitenlinien einbinden
4. Kopfknoten machen
5. Klebeaugen anbringen
6. Köpfchen mit 5 Minuten-Epoxy aufbringen

meyerlein  „Little Brown Gumpenguerrilla“ 





Haken:      Streamerhaken # 6, 2x lang
Faden:       schwarz „wonderthread“
Schwanz:   Squirrel rotbraun
Körper:       Fuchsdubbing Eigenmischung
Seitenlinie:  schwarzer und roter Faden verdreht
Rippung:    Kupferdraht
Kehle:        Hahn rot
Schwinge:  Squirrel rotbraun
	        Krystalflash peacock
Kopf:          Augen 3mm + Epoxi



#h Christian


----------



## Tisie (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Hallo,

ich durfte die Fliegen ja schon live in Ralph's Fliegenbox bewundern ... da habt Ihr Euch wirklich Mühe gegeben - toll #6 

Am besten gefällt mir die "Flickering Blue". Die Farbkombination ist sehr stimmig und wirkt im Wasser sicher super realistisch. Ich würde die Fliege in der Größe aber mit kleineren Augen und auf einem größeren Haken binden (auf dem Foto paßt die Hakengröße besser als bei dem Exemplar von Ralph).

Die "Little Brown Gumpenguerrilla" ist auch sehr schön und geht bestimmt gut als Stichlingsimitation.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Stingray (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

@ meyerlein

Sauber #6 . Schöne Fliegen. Was lange währt wird endlich gut #6.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Medo (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

und was sagt der herzkammern flimmernde gernot? 

ich find die meisten ganz brauchbar


----------



## Rausreißer (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Schön Christian #6 
Danke dafür, :m 
Ach was, Kammerflimmern, ein Tor der nicht postet, ist auch hier nicht von einem Weisen zu unterscheiden, der nix schreibt. |rolleyes  

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass alles gut wird und Danke#6 

Gernot #h


----------



## hauki (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

_Männer, so kann ich das nicht stehen lassen. Liefere hiermit meine Bindeanleitung nach. Vielleicht kanns das meyerlein noch oben mit einbasteln, wäre sehr nett._


*hauki´s Zottelfellstreamer*


Zutaten:
Haken: Daiichi X510 #8 Steelhead (3x kurz, 3x stark)
Faden: Dyneema 8/0
Fahne: Zottelfell weiss
Flash: Angelhair
Ausserdem: Klebeaugen, 5-Minuten-Epoxy (Conrad)

Bindeschritte:
0. Widerhaken andrücken
1. Grundwicklung auf etwas Sekundenkleber legen
2. Die Fahne von hinten her in drei Portionen einbinden, evtl. etwas "shapen"
3. Mit Angelhair die Seitenlinien einbinden
4. Kopfknoten machen
5. Klebeaugen anbringen
6. Köpfchen mit 5 Minuten-Epoxy aufbringen

Notizen:
Mit dieser Fliege konnte ich dieses Jahr meine erste Seeforelle überzeugen. Interessant war, dass die Seefo die leblos am Boden liegende Fliege nahm. Ich wollte nämlich gerade zu einem neuen Wurf ansetzen, als direkt hinter mir drei Spaziergänger passierten. Genau in dieser Pause kam der Biss. Gefischt übrigens an Teeny T200 Sinktip + 0,25 Vorfach. Ich denke, sie sollte auch auf andere Fettflossenträger eine gute Figur machen.






Zottelfell lässt sich äußerst preisgünstig in allen erdenklichen Farben in Handarbeits- und Bastelabteilungen der großen Kaufhäuser erwerben. Gerade für solche Kleinstreamer eignet sich das Material meiner Meinung nach sehr gut.

Ich bin dazu übergegangen die meisten Zottelfellstreamer in "reinweiß" zu binden. Die Muster können dann im Nachgang sehr gut mit wasserfestem Edding coloriert werden. Fängige Farbkombinationen waren bei mir: blau/weiß mit rot an den Kiemen oder "Barsch". Der Fantasie sind hier aber keine Grenzen gesetzt...

Tight Linez
/hauki


----------



## meyerlein (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: 3.AB Swap Fischimitationen?*

Moin Hauki,

Rezept ist eingefügt !

Gruß meyerlein


----------

